# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Qt 4.5 libre .

## fernando60

Je viens de lire sur l'entre principale du forum que Qt 4.5 et QtCREATOR passent dans le domaine du logiciel libre. Est-ce que cela ne donne pas un avantage dcisif  pyQt sur wxPython ?
Quels sont vos avis sur ce brlant sujet ?

----------


## dtrosset

Bonjour,

Sauf erreur de ma part, Qt4 est dj libre depuis bien longtemps (Qt3 l'tait aussi, mais pas sous Windows). Il est en effet distribu sous license GPL depuis Qt4, en plus de la license commerciale Qt.

La nouveaut, c'est que Qt-4.5 sera aussi distribue sous license LGPL. C'est  dire qu'il sera possible de distribuer une application propritaire avec Qt-4.5. Avec la license GPL, il fallait que l'application aussi soit distribue sous license GPL.

Didier

----------


## Gamal le Celte

> Est-ce que cela ne donne pas un avantage dcisif  pyQt sur wxPython ?



Non, car c'est un plus pour Qt seulement et un moins pour rien d'autre.
Il n'y a pas de march dans le libre.

----------


## DelphiManiac

> ...
> Il n'y a pas de march dans le libre.


Je suis loin d'tre certain de cela !!

A moins que, tout ceux qui travaillent dans le libre, vivent d'amour et d'eau fraiche.

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

> Je viens de lire sur l'entre principale du forum que Qt 4.5 et QtCREATOR passent dans le domaine du logiciel libre. Est-ce que cela ne donne pas un avantage dcisif  pyQt sur wxPython ?
> Quels sont vos avis sur ce brlant sujet ?


Dans leurs version C++, j'avour avoir une petite prfrence pour Qt par rapport  wxWidgets. Mais en ce qui concerne les passelles python correspondantes, je trouve l'API offerte par wxPython trs pythonique et j'utilise plus volontier wxPython. Je ne crois personnellement pas que le passage de Qt 4.5 sous license LGPL changement dramatiquement la donne. Toutes deux sont d'excellentes bibliothques graphiques. Le passage de Qt 4.5 en LGPL est toutefois une excellente nouvelle.

Thierry

----------

